# Nero 6 update available



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Nero 6 update is available. 3rd Dec 04.
Version 6.6.0.3
http://www.nero.com/en/nero-up.php


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you have high-speed cable/DSL, this site will download the 28.5 MB file much faster. The Nero site is pretty bogged down right now.

Version 6.6.0.3 replaces version 6.6.0.1.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I found a problem with the DVD Slide show if you use that. If you create a menu and a "TITLE 1 and TITLE 2" After the burn, it will show the menu, the bypass Title 1 and go to Title 2. They had a bug in the last update also. It went from the menu to a blank screen. I've sent them an e-mail, we'll probably have to wait until Jan for the fix, I use the DVD slide show a lot for jpegs and AVi movies. I went back to Ver. 6.3.1.25. That was working good. Even with cable, it took a lot of time to download.. I found the hard way the first day, never again. 
Silverado over and out.

XP Pro SP1
256 mb 5200 nvida xfx video card
1 GIG Memory CL=2
2 SATA Drives 160 GIGs ea.
3.2E Prescott
SOYO Motherboard Black Label Dragon 2 Ver. 1.0
FILE SERVER 5 FANS
CARD READER IN 3 1/2 SLOT
1 16X MEMOREX BURNER
1 12X TOSHIBA BURNER


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All I use it for is burning data to CD's, so I'm unfamiliar with a lot of its use. I also use Sonic RecordNow Deluxe and Roxio Easy CD & DVD Creator for the same purpose.


----------



## joehandy (Mar 7, 2003)

flavallee said:


> If you have high-speed cable/DSL, this site will download the 28.5 MB file much faster. The Nero site is pretty bogged down right now.
> 
> Version 6.6.0.3 replaces version 6.6.0.1.


The Nero site is pretty bogged down right now.

boy are you not even kidding! downloads took FOREVER! i've got cable...but i cannot even imagine how long it would take for a dial-up user!!


----------

